
The Windows Subsystem for Linux Build 2020 Summary - ahupp
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/the-windows-subsystem-for-linux-build-2020-summary/
======
3PS
With GPU support and eventually GUI support incoming, I think WSL has
basically hit maturity for me. Any other features past here are "nice-to-have"
but not a must. Between WSL 2, the new terminal, VSCode remote, the new Docker
backend, a package manager, and everything else, it's really starting to feel
like there's a unified vision now for Windows as a developer platform.
Personally I'm really looking forward to what the future brings.

------
ahupp
The killer upcoming features:

* Wayland support for running native GUI apps. X410 is pretty good, but it has all the limitations of a remote X server.

* GPU Compute, for pytorch etc.

